# DVD Player Recommendation



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a new DVD player and am looking for a recommendation. The two features I'd like for it to have are record and a USB drive. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

and one that plays divx


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

dai said:


> and one that plays divx


That would be fine too since I've heard converting a file from avi to divx can greatly reduce its size, yet not effect the quality much.


----------



## upsminion (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out Jellyfish.com. I find that divx and mpeg4 capability is generally still too far out there for home players/recorders to offer, as dvd video remains pretty much the standard format for dvd producers. The Samsung dvd-hd1080p7 player supports mpeg-4 and divx formats for less than $100. The Samsung dvd-ar650 recorder also supports these more advanced formats for under $300.


----------



## rollo2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

check out helios-labs.com. i have two and ive been in the custom av bus for over 15 years. the 4000 is a bargain at twice the price


----------

